# MacBook Late 2009



## Player007 (24. November 2009)

Da ich mir zu Weihnachten ein MacBook zulegen werde, wollte ich mir nochmal letzte Infos einholen.
Ich suche evtl. Erfahrungsberichte von Besitzern, die das neuste MacBook schon eine Zeit lang getestet haben.

Gruß


----------



## kenji_91 (24. November 2009)

MacBook Teardown Images Reveal a Number of Additional Minor Changes - Mac Rumors

hier wird genau aufgezeigt, was für änderungen vorgenommen wurden gegenüber dem letzten update.
aber so vom arbeitsgefühl sind alle immer gleich.
von zyklus zu zyklus werden nur die akkulaufzeit und die grafik, manchmal sogar ein komplett neuaufbau hergegeben.

mein macbook 2007 und mein macbook pro 2009 sind vom arbeitsgefühl total gleich.
auch wenn welten dazwischen liegen.


----------



## Player007 (25. November 2009)

Ok, thx für den Link 

Dann wollte ich noch fragen, für welche Spiele der 9400M IGP geeignet ist (Crysis oder so ist klar, das das nicht gut läuft, meinte eher so L4D2, NFS Shift?).

Gruß


----------



## Player007 (10. Dezember 2009)

Werde es mir nun heute oder morgen bestellen 
Daher ist jetzt noch Zeit für Tipps ^^

Gruß


----------



## Pixelplanet (10. Dezember 2009)

um deine frage mit den spielen zu beantworten:

von den aufgezählten wird kein einziges aufgrund von fehlendem dx9 laufen.

jedenfalls nicht unter Mac osx eventuell wenn du glück hast unter windows da geht dx9 zwar aber die leistung von der graka ist mehr als unterirdisch (apple halt viel geld für wenig leistung )

es gibt nur verdammt wenige spiele die unter mac osx laufen die meisten davon sind von blizzard also so was wie warcraft 3 und diablo 2 da hört die liste dann auch schon auf.

wenn du das ding haben willst um auch drauf zu zocken ist nen mac nicht das Richtige für dich, und du könntest für mindestens 500€ weinger VIEL VIEL mehr leistung bekommen wenn du nen normales Notebook kaufst


----------



## midnight (10. Dezember 2009)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> wenn du das ding haben willst um auch drauf zu zocken ist nen mac nicht das Richtige für dich, und du könntest für mindestens 500€ weinger VIEL VIEL mehr leistung bekommen wenn du nen normales Notebook kaufst



Immer diese Macbasherei. Find doch mal für 600€ ein Laptop mit der Leistung.
Mit Laptops sollte man generell nicht spielen, schon garnicht mit einem Mac, die Dinger sind zum Arbeiten da...

so far


----------



## Wolli-87 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hey, also ich habe seit ein paar Tagen mein Macbook (late 2009) und ich kann nur sagen, das ist der absolute Hammer!!! Läuft schnell, zuverlässig und hat einfach geniale Funktionen, demnach kann ich es ohne Bedenken empfehlen!


----------



## Player007 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ok vielen Dank für eure Meinungen.
Windows 7 lasse ich sowieso als 2. laufen neben Mac OS X.

In welcher Leistungsklasse spielt der 9400M, nen Freund aus meiner Klasse hat nen 9200M GS, ist der stärker (dediziert)?

Gruß


----------



## thysol (10. Dezember 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank für eure Meinungen.
> Windows 7 lasse ich sowieso als 2. laufen neben Mac OS X.
> 
> In welcher Leistungsklasse spielt der 9400M, nen Freund aus meiner Klasse hat nen 9200M GS, ist der stärker (dediziert)?
> ...



Beide Karten sind uebelste Gurken. Die 9400M hat nur 16 shader und die 9200 nur 8. Damit kannst du gamen knicken. Ich habe ein Notebook mit Geforce 8700M GT. Die hat 32 Shader und deutlich hoehere Taktraten als 9400/9200. Allerdings ist die auch uebelst langsam. Shift laeuft nur auf Minimum/Mittel richtig fluessig. Crysis wars lauft nur auf Minimum in 1440X900 mit ungefaehr 60FPS. Notebooks mit schnellen Grafikkarten sind rar. Die 9800M GTX ist relativ schnell. Die 9700M GT ist eine umbenannte 8700M GT. Aber mir persoenlich ist die 8700/9700 zu langsam. Im Notebook segment wuerde ich eher ATI empfehlen. Die HD 4870 kommt mit 800 Shadern und 500 MHz Chiptakt. Damit ist sie die schnellste Notebook single-GPU. Die GTX 280M ist kaum schneller als eine 9800M GTX. Wenn du auf Desktop GTX 260 niveau kommen willst dann hol dir ein Notebook mit GTX280M SLI.


----------



## Player007 (10. Dezember 2009)

Gamen ist ja auch gar nicht wichtig, soll ja nur mal für die Pausen sein ^^
Also so Left 4 Dead oder CoD 4 unter minimum sollten doch laufen oder?

Gruß


----------



## Kadauz (11. Dezember 2009)

Joa die laufen schon.... Darf ich fragen, für was du das Notebook brauchst?


----------



## Player007 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hauptsächlich für die Schule und Arbeit. Darauf sollte dann Office, sowie nen paar andere Programme laufen 

Gruß


----------



## Kadauz (11. Dezember 2009)

Hm, macht dann ein MacOS Sinn? Zwecks Kompatibilität mit MS Office würde ich dir gleich zu Windows raten. Außerdem denk ich nicht, dass Programme die ihr in der Schule nutzt, Mac kompatibel sind.


----------



## McZonk (11. Dezember 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Hm, macht dann ein MacOS Sinn? Zwecks Kompatibilität mit MS Office würde ich dir gleich zu Windows raten.


Dafür gibts von M$ Office:Mac. Also kein Stress


----------



## midnight (11. Dezember 2009)

Allerdings ist Office for Mac auch nicht das wahre. Und OpenOffice ist ein schlechter Scherz.

so far


----------



## Wolli-87 (12. Dezember 2009)

Open Office 2008 für Mac ist genial, nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt, nutze ich selber !


----------



## McZonk (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann jetzt auch nicht nachvollziehen warum das nix können soll. Ich kann auch nicht meckern (und muss mich nebenbei als Mac-User outen ).


----------



## Player007 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich will Mac OS X mal kennenlernen, meine Arbeitskollegen schwärmen von ihren MacBook und da ich sowieso ein Notebook gesucht habe, habe ich mir das mal näher angeschaut.
Ich habe ja immernoch die Möglichkeit für Windows 7, falls Programme drauf kommen, die nur unter Windows laufen 

P.S. Außerdem ist das MacBook um Welten schneller als die lahmen Rechner vor Ort ^^

Gruß


----------



## STSLeon (14. Dezember 2009)

Kann dir nur zum Macbook raten. Das Arbeitsgefühl ist einfach hammer geil. Der Umstieg ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Mit Office 2008 für Mac bist du auch absolut auf der sicheren Seite. Nehme ich mir auch hin und wieder Arbeit mit nach Hause und hatte noch keine Probleme, dass es irgendwas verschoben hätte oder ähnliches. Spielen wuerde ich damit nicht, dafür sind Sie einfach nicht gedacht. Sicher kannst du Windows installieren, aber dann muss man in meinen Augen keinen Mac kaufen. Wenn du mit dem Gerät arbeiten willst, wirst du deine helle Freude haben


----------



## Player007 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde schauen, ob ich Windows brauche, wenn nicht, dann kommt es auch nicht auf die Platte 
Aber falls ich mal Spielchen wie PES2009 zocken möchte, komme ich um Windows nicht herum, weil in ner VM kann man kein 3D nutzen (oder?).

Gruß


----------

